# aluminum



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i want to get some interior pieces chromed, but they are aluminum. dont know if they can be chromed or just polished. i took the paint off and polished them but i dont want them to dull up on me. its for my cutty. the glove box, top front and back headliner pice and side pieces


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YES SIR THEY CAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

kool


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 17 2007, 12:24 PM~7012337
> *YES SIR THEY CAN
> *


How?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WELL THE TRIMS INSIDE A CUTLASS THAT ARE METAL CAN BE CHROMED....
THE PROSSES, I DONT KNOW...BUT I'VE SEEN A GLOVE BOX AND THOSE TRIMS IN CHROME..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

It is not recomendable to plate alminum. It can be polished. And will have the same visual effect. 

Plating is a coating. Polishing is simply rubbing out the metal until it has a high luster. 

The reason its not a good idea. Is that the nickle sticks a lot better to bear metal and not as well to aluminum or stainless. And on top of your nickle goes chrome. 

So it can chip off. Easily. And it will be less expensive to only polish. 

If you do not want it to dull up on you. One thing you can do is clear it. Or powdercoat clear coat over the finish. Or put some zoops sealer. To keep the shine lasting. That's what I do to my gold I clear it.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I DONT THINK G-BODY INTERIOR PARTS ARE ALUMINUM...


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course aluminum can be chromed. Think about any wheel that is chromed - it will likely be aluminum. Type in "chrome wheel" on google images, and you will see what I mean:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 18 2007, 05:19 AM~7019533
> *It is not recomendable to plate alminum. It can be polished. And will have the same visual effect.
> 
> Plating is a coating. Polishing is simply rubbing out the metal until it has a high luster.
> ...



x2

just polish your aluminum and stainless


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7012168
> *i want to get some interior pieces chromed, but they are aluminum. dont know if they can be chromed or just polished. i took the paint off and polished them but i dont want them to dull up on me. its for my cutty. the glove box, top front and back headliner pice and side pieces
> *



post pics :biggrin: i know the peices ur talkin bout .. good idea with the chrome look


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 18 2007, 07:17 PM~7025457
> *post pics  :biggrin: i know the peices ur talkin bout .. good idea with the chrome look
> *



i'll take pics, dead batts on my camera rigth now. havent seen a cutty with them chromed :biggrin: make it stand out i think. little by little i'm gonna get my interior done this year, ostrich blue interior with white buttons and piping with the chrome pieces


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 AM~7020990
> *Of course aluminum can be chromed.  Think about any wheel that is chromed - it will likely be aluminum.  Type in "chrome wheel" on google images, and you will see what I mean:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of chrome wires... hmmmm... nope not aluminum. steel. Most chrome wheels are actually steel. At least cheap ones are.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 18 2007, 08:19 AM~7019533
> *
> So it can chip off. Easily. And it will be less expensive to only polish.
> *


would it chip off if its on trim inside tha car that isnt really exposed to tha elements?? or is it really that easy to chip it off


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

This is polished aluminum.








They are all finger printed up from my sons playing with them. When I got them back from the polisher they were mirror finish. My lady could do her make up on em.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 22 2007, 03:25 PM~7055241
> *would it chip off if its on trim inside tha car that isnt really exposed to tha elements?? or is it really that easy to chip it off
> *


no they would not be prone to it so they should handle it ok


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i would just polish, but aluminum can be chromed, I've been told no before, but chrome plated aluminum wheels were the standrad for better braking in my bmx days.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

you can chrome anything'''''''
this company will do it!!!!!
they can even chrome plate a brick ''''
(lol) true shit i seen it at a car show they was hosting

http://www.advancedplating.com


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the only bad thing about polishing is the the look will wear off after awhile and need repolished


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 09:42 PM~7540153
> *the only bad thing about polishing is the the look will wear off after awhile and need repolished
> *



use zoops sealer that works great and donty loose no sheen!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 24 2007, 11:34 AM~7542212
> *use zoops sealer that works great and donty loose no sheen!
> *


that stuff is a bit pricey


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2007, 04:14 PM~7543571
> *that stuff is a bit pricey
> *


Hot rodders swear by that stuff.
http://www.zoops.com/home.asp


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2007, 03:14 PM~7543571
> *that stuff is a bit pricey
> *


youi can get a whole kit do do like a basic engine set up and other misc parts for a bill or so..


and well worth it, and it dont cloud or dull up your polished patrs


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

chrome that shit out....i dont see the chrome chipping off of aluminum wheels at the shop


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 26 2007, 08:09 AM~7552200
> *chrome that shit out....i dont see the chrome chipping off of aluminum wheels at the shop
> *



full alum wheels are always polished not plated chances are the wheels you speak of are cast. met


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes aluminum can be chromed...... look at these

































J/k those were polished by hand :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 11:50 AM~7561095
> *full alum wheels are always polished not plated chances are the wheels you speak of are cast. met
> *


no they are cast aluminum and chrome plated...shop i work at gets alot of big ass rims in it, 24's on up to 28's....ive felt a steel 24 and an aluminum one...big ass difference in the weight, both were chrome plated


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's my SS. Note the aluminum wheels that are chrome plated:


----------



## solorollaz702 (Nov 5, 2006)

I DO CHROME I CAN CHROME YOUR WHOLE RANFLA FOR $20 HIT ME UP IVE GOT CHROME AND GOLD SPRAYPAINT FROM WALMART


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

Most interior trim was polished alum that was bright anodized so that the polishing would not wear dull or oxidize. 

Anodizing after polishing dulls the surface down a hair. But now I hear that you can polish your alum and then take and have it clear powdercoated and that it doesnt dull it down at all and it will never oxidize.

But by the time you have everything polished to remove the scratches and pits then have it anodized or clear coated. Itwould prolly be just as cheap to have chromed.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Six Trey_@Sep 8 2007, 11:58 AM~8745853
> *Most interior trim was polished alum that was bright anodized so that the polishing would not wear dull or oxidize.
> 
> Anodizing after polishing dulls the surface down a hair. But now I hear that you can polish your alum and then take and have it clear powdercoated and that it doesnt dull it down at all and it will never oxidize.
> ...


but even if you do chrome it it has a tendency to chip off if not taken care of for example if you flex a peice of trim that might cause the chrome to crack or want to chip


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

aluminum can be plated, but like they said, its not very durable. i had my vette rearend plated and i cant even touch it in certain places because that stuff is fragile. and once you get a little nick in it, it just starts peeling non stop. 

do the polish and zoops thing if possible.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8754631
> *aluminum can be plated, but like they said, its not very durable. i had my vette rearend plated and i cant even touch it in certain places because that stuff is fragile. and once you get a little nick in it, it just starts peeling non stop.
> 
> do the polish and zoops thing if possible.
> *


:yes:


----------

